# Nur mal so, was braucht man für Livestream ?



## Gamer090 (22. Dezember 2016)

*Nur mal so, was braucht man für Livestream ?*

Hi zusammen

Es gibt immer wieder Youtuber die Livestreams machen aber leider nicht immer in guter Qualität, meine Frage wäre, was braucht man für ein Upload um das ganze Flüssig in 720p senden zu können und wie sieht es mit der Kamera aus?
Ich hatte mal eine Webcam die konnte in 720p aufnehmen aber das Bild war nicht flüssig, war per USB 2,0 angeschlossen was sowieso zu langsam ist.

Schafft eine Webcam sowas überhaupt flüssig zu bekommen? DIe Kamera selbst eher ja aber USB... was denkt ihr?


----------



## Gast20180319 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nur mal so, was braucht man für Livestream ?*

Usb 2.0 schafft ~60 mbyte/s...
Das reicht für sone poplige webcam sowieso.
Da würde sogar 4k über usb 2.0 laufen, sogar ganz locker.

Das hängt natürlich immer von den Qualität Einstellungen ab, aber mit 5 mbit/s Upload halte ich nen flüssigen, gut aussehenden Livestream für realistisch.(720p)


----------



## INU.ID (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nur mal so, was braucht man für Livestream ?*

Die Frage ist nicht nur welchen Upload man braucht, sondern wieviel Upload die Plattform gestattet. Ich bin selbst kein Streamer, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann limitiert Twitch zb. auf 5MBit, bzw. bei entsprechenden Partnern auf afaik 8MBit (evtl. bzw. bei speziellen Partnern auch etwas mehr). Wie es diesbezüglich bei Youtube ausschaut weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nur mal so, was braucht man für Livestream ?*

Wenn du kannst, mach einfach mal Steam in-home Streaming mit deiner Kiste zu einem Laptop / Büro-PC.

Stell 720p ein und schau auf die Datenraten.
Dann hast du, was deine Leitung packen muss.
In 768p@60FPS braucht in-home Streaming ungefähr 13 MBit/s Upload. (selbst getestet mit Nvidia oder Intel QuickSync h.264 .dll) Für 720p sind es wohl um die 10MBit/s, was man so ergoogelt.

Auf Twitch laufen auch einige Streams in 30 FPS und / oder 480p. Das reduziert die Datenrate natürlich erheblich.

USB 2.0 hat übrigens 480 MBit/s Bruttorate, was auf 40MB/s Nettonutzdatenrate hinausläuft.
Meine USB 2.0 Festplatten schaufeln eher noch etwas weniger hin- und her.


----------



## Stueppi (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nur mal so, was braucht man für Livestream ?*

Für einen Stream in 720p @60 fps bei 3000 Mbit/s u. 3500 Mbit/s Puffer brauchst du einen i7 oder (ich weiß nicht wie sehr der sich dafür eignet) einen Fx83xx.
Mit einem Fx6300 geht es nicht, dafür musst du die Settings verringern, vermutlich reichen dann 30 Fps.
Als Nicht-Partner bekommst du keine 5 Mbit/s, sondern nur 3,5 (oder 3,8 bin mir da grad nicht sicher).
Alternativ funktioniert auch noch mit Nvidia der NVENC um die CPU zu entlasten, aber das sieht echt mies aus, vor allem bei schnellen und hektischen Spielen.

Edit: Fast vergessen, für eine Webcam brauchst du ne menge Licht damit es nicht so ruckelt, Softboxen/Fotolampen gibts für um die 30€.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nur mal so, was braucht man für Livestream ?*

Ok vielen Dank für eure Antworten  , stimmt testen könnte ich es mal wenn ich einen zweiten PC hätte  Es geht mir aber mehr um Streaming von Videoinhalten deswegen habe ich die Webcam erwähnt, bei Spielen sieht das ganze natürlich anders aus


----------

